# SSI - Stage Stores (NYSE)



## RobL (13 October 2019)

Stage Stores is based in Houston, Texas and operates retail stores with a number of subsidiaries. The company is listed on the New York Stock Exchange using the ticker SSI.

The stock price is making its way up the third Elliot Wave with strong volume from an all-time low of USD 0.55. An all-time high of USD 29.59 was reached in April 2013. This stock could be a good one for long position swing traders. The price/volume action just prior to the first Elliot Wave was an ideal set-up for a long swing trade.

Disclaimer:
This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research. The company’s website is here https://www.stage.com .

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/TopTens.html you can find some other interesting US stock’s to look at. Australian stocks will be added in the next week or so.


----------

